# Kayfun bell cap



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/4/15)

Anywhere in Cape Town I can find a kayfun bell cap? Wouldn't really wanna ship a bellcap from out of town vendors. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (18/4/15)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-v4-bell-cap/


----------



## andro (18/4/15)

I have one that u can have ... But is kind of pinkish .


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/4/15)

Thanks andro. Will whatsapp you bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

